# We have lift off!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy's tail is back up! Yesterday she was miserable, showing all the signs of constipation - uncomfy tummy, straining without producing much or anything, scooting, and droopy ears and tail. I gave her a teaspoonful of pumpkin and added both pumpkin and water to her supper, but no result. This morning first thing her tail was still a bit up down, but she finally did a Really Big Poo in the first few yards of our morning walk, and was instantly a dog transformed. Up went her tail, up went her ears, and the sparkle came back to her eyes.

So I am hoping my diagnosis was correct, and saying a big mental thank you for canned pumpkin! I have frozen the remains of the can in ice cube trays, half plain to add to meals and half with added chicken so she will eat it as a treat if necessary.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful! Good pooing Sophy!


----------

